# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 7/7/08



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a few hours to kill this morning so I hit up Nass for a solo ride. Got started right at 7:30 and did the warm-up twisties north of Scoville. Then back to the car for some bug spray. Then went south of Scoville and into the Sessions area. Rode a few new trails in there. One was great, but the return trail was root death. Stepped out a lot in there. Only rode for an hour, but logged 3.6 miles due to a fast pace with only a couple short <30 second breaks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to see you finally got out. I had a lot of that kicking out on the roots, the tires on the new bike aren't too aggressive and were really sliding bad yesterday.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good.  Where were the new trails that you tried?


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good.  Where were the new trails that you tried?



The only new trails I hit were starting at that junction after you cross E. Chippins. Left takes you back to the lot, right was the way we did Sessions last time. I went straight (angled log right there) and followed that for a bit. A few nice drops in there and a small jump. Right after that jump, I banged a left and rode back up. That was the real rooty section. My loop was kinda like *this one*, but without the northern sction on and parallel to 69. I also went deeper into sessions closer to 69 in the SE corner, at least according to the GPS. Closer to the "R" in that map.

If/when I get my GPS, I'm looking forward to uploading all my rides to Crankfire.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I went straight (angled log right there) and followed that for a bit. A few nice drops in there and a small jump. Right after that jump, I banged a left and rode back up. That was the real rooty section.



That's what we did, don't recall the jump, but we followed that trail all the way to Sessions, it met up where the trail we took last time came in right around the logging operation near the parking lot.  We didn't do those two little bumps that point down, just the straight part.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's what we did, don't recall the jump, but we followed that trail all the way to Sessions, it met up where the trail we took last time came in right around the logging operation near the parking lot.  We didn't do those two little bumps that point down, just the straight part.



Was the section you did pretty rooty? If not, then you probably did do the two "bumps". That stretch was smooth and fast with some nice twists and a few rocks to ride over/off. The "jump" was nothing more than a nicely angled rock. I think there was a small bridge in there too. I also remember an old and very large pine tree that looked like it just fell over.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it was rooty, I don't remember it being especially bad as I just basically hauled ass through there.  I'm pretty sure we didn't do the two bumps, I remember seeing a trail off to the right that we didn't take, which I'm assuming was that section.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess it was rooty, I don't remember it being especially bad as I just basically hauled ass through there.  I'm pretty sure we didn't do the two bumps, I remember seeing a trail off to the right that we didn't take, which I'm assuming was that section.



I'd imagine going down that stretch wouldn't be as bad as trying to go up it. Try the right-hand trails next time. Effin sweet!


----------



## Crankfire (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn, you guys been getting out a lot!  I pedaled maybe 4 miles at very very most over the long weekend  

You guys might like some of the Stone Road side of things as well, I am thinking maybe trying to get out this week for an after-worker sometime if your interested...    Not sure when and if I even can though, but I need to get out....


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> You guys might like some of the Stone Road side of things as well, I am thinking maybe trying to get out this week for an after-worker sometime if your interested...    Not sure when and if I even can though, but I need to get out....



Jeff's doing [thread="31048"]tomorrow[/thread] and I'm proposing [thread="31058"]Thursday[/thread].


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got an old GPS track loaded for this one:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=475


----------

